# unit advice. Currant creek, Beaver, Central mountains manti



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I want to do archery for the first time this year. I want to check these areas out for the bow hunt but am not sure which unit. Any advice or should I be looking somewhere else for archery? You can send a PM if you prefer. 

I have seen bucks at currant creek unit and around scoefield but have never been to beaver. I was just looking at the amont of people that put in for beaver and was wondering why so many people put in for the rifle for that unit. I understand that the rifle is very different but so many people put in out there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you dont have a point or two you will not draw ether one of those tags for archery.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a point. What do u recommend?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

utahhunter678 said:


> I have a point. What do u recommend?


If you have a point you will also not draw any of those tags . You got about 6 more years to go buddy (Beaver is more like 10 years). Personally I'd go with Beaver or Manti. Both great units, IMO Beaver has better trophy potential than Manti. Though there are great bulls hiding on either unit.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry I should have specified I was referring to the general deer archery tag. I have a one point for archery bull but I understand that it will take me a few more years to draw that tag.

The reason why I like these units for deer is because I can also hunt for Spike bull elk also and kind of learn the terrain and where the animals like to hang out while I'm still pursuing both deer and elk.

last year was my first general season deer hunt and it was in kamas. I saw a few animals but all in all I did not enjoy the hunt because of all of the private property.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ahh I should have read up at the top where you mentioned "bucks". For me it's based on convince of time. I'd rather go where I can get to the most often and scout. There are gonna be big 4 points on every unit. But finding and pattering them before the bowhunt is the hard part. If you have enough time to get on the Beaver often, I'd go there.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Truer words never spoken. I live in magna so Beaver is a pretty far scout trip. I like to do a lot of camping though but the Mrs usually makes me take the boys 10, 8, and 3. So I really don't get to hike as much as I want. But I do try to set up camp where I can put the glass to work. 

While spike hunting this last fall I walked right up to 2 four point bucks on the manti unit. I also saw bucks a plenty on the Wasatch looking for a late season cow.

I just like the idea of less people and a longer season. Or is rifle the way to go on the beaver?


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

K I decided I'm going to put in for the Wasatch/currant creek unit this year. I looked at the stats and it seems this is the area to put in for a bow general season. Anyone have any tips or want a scouting buddy? I am willing to put in the work and check out some new areas. I just didn't know if someone had some good pointers. 

If u are going to put in and want someone to hunt with then I'm down for that also. I'm in good shape and really put some miles on my boots during the hunt.


----------



## mtnwldman (Mar 23, 2014)

Take the road to the Red Ledges just below Current Creek dam. You can follow this over to Low Pass or to the Co Op road. seen lots of deer over the years while searching for elk.


----------

